

Startups with offices: what about phones? - bdr

So there are all these expensive business-plan phone systems with all kinds of features. Do you actually end up needing all that crap? What kind of phone system does a small web startup really need?
======
danielha
Mobile plan.

Free nights and weekends.

------
jple
VoIP + Asterisk is the way forward. With a cheap linux server and cheap SIP
phones or adapters you can easily do nearly everything an expensive phone
system can do if you really need it.

Asterisk does need a bit of setup but it's not that hard for someone
technically minded.

BTW, If you do any kind of conference calls get a proper conferencing phone,
they are kinda expensive but so much better quality than speakerphone on a
normal phone.

------
zcoelius
No need for fancy phones unless you are a heavy telephone sales operation. A
web startup ought to be able to get away with mobile phones or a Vonage line
(well until they die anyway). At Triggit we use vonage.

------
nostrademons
Previously employer used Cisco VoIP phones over SpeakEasy service. Phones
themselves were ok; the service sucked. We had several outages and recurring
problems with sound quality.

------
llopis
We're just using Skype for conference calls. The cost of SkypeOut and SkypeIn
is something like $20/year or something. Works fine for us.

------
ballred
getjive.com - $30/month/phone, all the big-business looking features you'll
need. We use them and they've been great.

------
alaskamiller
Why bother with a fancy phone system? Who calls you? Do you call each other in
the office? Do you want to appear as if you all have extensions?

This is kind of pointless. A mobile phone is fine. Get GrandCentral or an
online fax/voicemail number to set up a layer of control.

